#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Phitsanulok, Nakon Sawan, Lopburi Run July 2014

## terry57

Ok, This is just a light weight thread to try out the new software regards loading up picture threads. A few weeks ago I hit the above towns for a look see, only been to Lopburi previously.   The trip was bought on simply because AirAsia had a silly fare consisting of a one way flight to Phitsanulok for 800 Baht. So I flew up and worked my way back to Bangkok by Train and Bus. I love doing these trips exploring new towns just plebing around being a nasty farang tourist, just walk around checking shit out, nothing heavy mind you. I scope them out,  if I like the feel of the place I'll go back and rent a car. So I front up for my flight.

----------


## terry57

One way for 800 Baht.  :Smile:  Kidding ain't ya. Love AirAsia.

----------


## nigelandjan

and ,,,,,, problem with the new software uploading ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Oooops be patient ,, yup looking good so far ,, still a bit damp out there 

Did an Air Asia bargain trip with hotel in Feb was brill , few mincers doing the trolleys mind

----------


## terry57

So I do a search on the Net for a Gaff. Must be central and be a good price. I was traveling Solo. Turned this one up which was a ducks fart away from the Train station. Price was 600 baht with US breakfast, cracking deal, good place. Big clean rooms with all the fruit, older style but functional.

----------


## terry57

Go here, bloody tops for 600 Baht.

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks a solid joint ,, liking the anti sky dive balconies

----------


## terry57

Next day its out on to street doing aimless wandering, the objective for today was to reach the famous Wat in town. Besides that just pleb around the joint looking at shit.
Town had a nice feel, laid back friendly people, Sukhothai just down the road and Nakon Sawan also.

----------


## terry57

These I found interesting, not to many Thai towns around that still use this form of transport. Heaps of them in the town, could of been in Vietnam.

----------


## terry57

Local train station, 1 minute from the Hotel, happening Market cranks up at night time.

----------


## terry57

Has the big Choo Choo sitting out the front.

----------


## terry57

Markets, I love markets and always end up in the local. Found this there. Great little runner this,  I could use it after a few hours steady drinking.

----------


## terry57

Can't really see how much rain this will keep of but whatever EH.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

So I'm making my way to the Wat and I come across the Towns main hotel for Cashed up Tourists.

----------


## terry57

Don't need to be to cashed though, rooms for the peasants start at 1600 Baht.

----------


## terry57

Quite nice inside, waterfalls, fish ponds and nice ambiance.

----------


## terry57

The town was rammed full selling Buddhas, Amulets and that sort of stuff. Must be the presence of The main Wat in town. Some really nice Buddhas, this small one was 28,500 BHT.

----------


## terry57

I'm going here apparently.

----------


## terry57

First i thought I'd have a Cappuccino from this fella's flash machine.

----------


## terry57

Not bad for 30 baht with a Tea chaser.

----------


## terry57

His mates just hanging out selling amulates. Just me again and the locals.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

So I make my way to this famous Wat and this is what I see outside. Part of the Old city.

----------


## terry57

So in I go and walk around, I always pick one to go into and that's usually it. So I chose this one.

----------


## terry57

Of course a photo can never show the glory of some of these Wats, this one was exceptional.

----------


## terry57

So I do the Wat gig and exit. I managed to start at the back and exit at the front. looking back in.

----------


## 9999

> Don't need to be to cashed though, rooms for the peasants start at 1600 Baht.


I just did a road trip with the family and stayed in a superb hotel in Nakhon Sawan.

The Paradiso JK Design Hotel Nakhon Sawan, Thailand: Agoda.com

1200 a night for a plush room with 2 x large single beds, fine for the family for a layover night.

----------


## terry57

^

Yep, I love touring Thailand, the value is exceptional. 

Just bought another AA flight on Special up to Sakon Nakon for 800 Baht.

Will go there in November and make my way home, Hire a car this time though and drive back to Bangkok.

Love doing this stuff.

----------


## terry57

Outside the Wat Business is good as its a major local tourist attraction and place of worship. The locals crack on selling all sorts of stuff.

----------


## terry57

Get the Good Karma going,  buy a fish or a bird and set that sucker free.

----------


## terry57

Great location, right on the river.

----------


## terry57

Many of these funny little Tuk Tuk's around.

----------


## terry57

This  sent me into a spin, I really like these modified motor bikes and what the Thais do with them.  This was a brand new food transporter fully kitted out.

----------


## terry57

Check it out, friggin major kitchen hanging from the front.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Friggin thing was 30 seconds old I reckon.  Lifan motor.  Any good  ?

----------


## somtamslap

Top stuff Terence.

----------


## terry57

Must of had a special on this week, here is another new one.

----------


## terry57

The Tourist authority runs these buses around town for 100 Baht each minimum 10 people. Goes all over the flat and finishes back at the Wat. It was a Monday and no tosser was going so I friggin missed out. Pissed off.

----------


## terry57

Great little spot just to hang out and have something to eat.

----------


## terry57

Nice outside the Wat on the river.

----------


## terry57

I've done the Wat so my next objective was to find the Night Markets so I could settle in and have a few beers after a hard days walking around. The big chook says go that way, so I go that way.

----------


## terry57

My poxy little map has the Night markets marked right on the river so I followed the river past the main bridge.

----------


## terry57

Dudes fishing.

----------


## terry57

I feel blessed as I do not need to live under a bridge like these poor people. Hard life in Thailand if one has little money.

----------


## terry57

Moving right along, just keep following that river.The night market is down there somewhere.

----------


## palexxxx

Great thread Terry,  sorry I missed you when you were in the area.

See you in Chiang Mai later this year.

----------


## terry57

^

Yep,  back later.

----------


## thaimeme

Well done, Tel!! :bananaman: 

Glad to see that your back in the travel thread biz..
Nice pics. :Smile: 


Where are you and the gf off to next??

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Onya tel sounds like a good little trip. Rural Thailand is an absolute delight I reckon , freindly folk, a few hidden gems, roads that are in decent shape, and 4star accommodation at give away prices, some decent scran to be had to. Shit, who wouldn't like it ? I was toying with the idea of a road trip vientiane/ chiang Mai/ chiang rai but airasia came to the party with cheapo airfare to bangers for 4 of us , So pattaya and the beach it is,  fuk driving when I can fly somewhere for fuk all eh

----------


## terry57

> Where are you and the gf off to next??




Next decent trip will be in 4 weeks time, I'll take the lady friend down to Penang for a week before I head back to Perth and kick of getting my retirement Visa sorted. 

On the way back to Perth I'll drop in on KL for a week. 

Be doing a nice road trip back in Perth down through the South West in the Spring towing my van and then on the way back to Thailand I'll hit Bali for a few weeks.

Dam hard work being a tourist.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  but someone's gotta do it.

----------


## terry57

On the wall was some Thai Graffiti, could not quite work out what they where on about though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

One must be careful not to fall down one of these man traps.

----------


## terry57

Thai occupational health and safety at work here. No one would be surprised if that nasty white wire was packing current Eh.

----------


## terry57

In all of my years of traveling Thailand I can safely say that Caravans ain't a common sight, surprised to see this one.  Perfect for a cafe on the river though.

----------


## terry57

The Tourist center. Mighty impressive wooden building, have a look at the width of those planks. Been there forever and maybe Teak-wood, worth a squillion.

----------


## terry57

The Tourist building, the Sala and end building is the coffee shop. Impressive stuff right there.

----------


## terry57

I'm still following the river,  on the left side rear near the large white building is the night market. On the river bank is restaurants and a guest house.

----------


## terry57

This looked like a great spot to drop your bag for the night, similar to Kanchanaburi minus the floating barges blaring out crap music.

----------


## terry57

Brilliant these floating restaurants, Mainly all local punters.

----------


## terry57

Restaurants all along this river opposite the markets.

----------


## terry57

Great spot at night time.

----------


## terry57

Someones house complete with satellite dish.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Next door neighbor, awesome EH.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

So I keep walking down towards the markets and pass the amulet buyers.

----------


## terry57

Amulets are big business in this town.

----------


## terry57

After walking around all day I found the riverside night markets and bars.Nice spot here.

----------


## terry57

Extensive night market this one, it was full of punters later that night. Mainly shopping though, the bars seemed quite empty. Crank up in the later hours I Suppose.

----------


## terry57

Turned out I was back near my Hotel so went home got cleaned up and back to the market for a feed and a few beers. Hanging with all my mates.

----------


## terry57

Night time I kick back edit the days photos and knock the head from a few Chang classics. 6% of course.

----------


## DBell

Very nice Terry.

Do you have a GPS?

If not you should get one. Just select 'Historical sites' or whatever and it brings them all up in order of closeness. Perfect for trips like these.

----------


## terry57

I like to have a beer but I'm a light weight really, Two big boys and I'm done. So its off home and into the local food market just before it closed.

----------


## terry57

Finished off this nice plate of soup and off home to bed. That's day one done. More tomorrow.

----------


## terry57

> Do you have a GPS?
> 
> If not you should get one. Just select 'Historical sites' or whatever and it brings them all up in order of closeness. Perfect for trips like these.



Every time I hire a car I rent one but now I'm retired I am going buy my own for the next trip.

I'll stick with Garmin, always use my Garmin at home in Perth, its brilliant. Had it quite a few years now.

I will buy a Garmin Nuvi 42, Cost 4 K. Well worth it.

----------


## DBell

> Originally Posted by DBell
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a GPS?
> 
> If not you should get one. Just select 'Historical sites' or whatever and it brings them all up in order of closeness. Perfect for trips like these.
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, I only have a cheap one I bought a few years ago here. Garmin 3500 or something. Anyway, time to get the updated map, it's still on the original 2010 map, think you can get the latest year's model put onto it for less than 1k baht. Fantastic when out and about adventuring some place new in a country chock full of historical temples etc.

----------


## rickschoppers

> These I found interesting, not to many Thai towns around that still use this form of transport. Heaps of them in the town, could of been in Vietnam.


Tons of these in Udon Thani. I think they are pretty cool as well.

----------


## DBell

I could never bring myself to get into. Never have and never will.

----------


## rickschoppers

Into what?

----------


## terry57

Next day after breakfast its back on the street heading for the park, on the way I'm just checking stuff out. I'm Just outside the Train station with my hotel in the back ground.

----------


## terry57

This town had a real nice feel, I liked its laid back ways. Here they are setting up on the street for a party later.

----------


## terry57

Down a side street another working machine pops up.

----------


## terry57

I do have quite the hard on for these great little runners.

----------


## terry57

I am fascinated by the quality of the work that goes into producing the Buddhas that look life like. brilliant work.

----------


## terry57

Here is another one, not cheap these big ones.

----------


## terry57

Pass the local Fire station.

----------


## terry57

I've been flying AA since day one. Wish I had shares in this company.

----------


## terry57

So I enter the park and snap this pick of a hovering Butterfly.

----------


## terry57

I ain't got a flash camera but it has a good macro, a great zoom and I can Edit on it, I can make it work.

----------


## terry57

When I travel I walk, when I walk I discover all sorts of things one misses in a car or on a tour. Came across this quirky bar. Peeked inside, all sorts of things happening in there. Too bad I did not make it back that night.

----------


## terry57

Popeye and olive get around EH.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Came across this place, looked very interesting so popped in for a look see.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good work, terry...Keep it up, mate...

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by DBell
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a GPS?
> 
> If not you should get one. Just select 'Historical sites' or whatever and it brings them all up in order of closeness. Perfect for trips like these.
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just use google maps on iPhone

----------


## terry57

^

Could do but the Garmin talks to me and is loaded with a huge amount of additional information.

Na, I'll stay with the dedicated GPS.

----------


## terry57

Up stairs was a Quirky coffee shop and down stairs was this Tshirt and denim shop.All quality stuff. Building owned and worked by obviously well off locals. Some good stuff in here.

----------


## terry57

Past the Petrol pump, up the stairs and into Aladdin's cave.

----------


## terry57

The place was a classic. Rammed full of retro 50's furniture and life size caricatures of a few hero's.  Marilyn was in one corner.

----------


## terry57

Had some stuff going on in here collected over many years.

----------


## terry57

The stairs where behind that blue car.

----------


## terry57

A collection of furniture that ones Grandma would of been proud off.

----------


## terry57

Elvis got a start with Marylin.

----------


## terry57

Jimmy teamed up with Buzz Lightyear.

----------


## terry57

The duke was hiding in the corner.

----------


## terry57

Dam great reproduction these where, a lot of effort put in sourcing this collection. Be worth a wedge for sure.

----------


## terry57

Don't know who this cat was.

----------


## terry57

A really nice collection of metal signs.

----------


## terry57

This old metal Coke sign is worth good money as well. Guys put some years into this collection. A real good one.

----------


## terry57

When I wander around in obscure towns I always find little Jems like this. Bought a cup of coffee sat down,  checked out the collection got up and exited down the stairs to continue on.

----------


## terry57

I wandered around a bit more, had a few beers and next day headed off to Nakon Sawan. Thoughts on Phitsanulok. I liked the Town, Typical up country friendly hassle free place. I'll go back again, rent a car and tour the National parks that surround the area.  These parks get a very good Rap. So off I go to Nakon Sawan. 1st time here as well.

----------


## terry57

I wander over to the Train station to catch the 11.15 AM train. Being a cashed up Punter I chose to go 2nd class. Around a three hour trip.  Perfect as I really enjoy the train. Great way to travel.

----------


## terry57

Nope this ain't 2nd class its the Monks carriage, better move on.

----------


## terry57

So I get pointed in the right direction and end up in 2nd class.  Love Thailand, brilliant innit.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Landed in Nakon Sawan 3 hours later, jumped a Tuk Tuk and end up At " PA House ". Pulled this off the Net for 600 baht also with US breakfast. Turned out to be a modern 10 story hotel. Real great bargain this one, big modern clean rooms. I ended up on the 6 TH floor which was a big bonus. Great views over the town.

----------


## palexxxx

^  That's where I normally stay when I go to Nakhon Sawan,  Terry.  But I normally only pay 450 baht.

Edit:  Just realized,  you get breakfast thrown in,  I pay extra for mine.  Works out to about the same.

----------


## terry57

Real nice rooms, can't go wrong with this for 600 Baht.

----------


## terry57

Hotel is back from the main road, nice and quiet here with friendly efficient staff.

----------


## terry57

Zooming in on the Buddha on the hill and the mountain Wat.

----------


## terry57

Oh, just noticed its only 7 stories, I was up the top anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

If you do decide to stay here as there are many places that use PA in their names, make sure you go to PA place.

----------


## terry57

> That's where I normally stay when I go to Nakhon Sawan but I normally only pay 450 baht.
> 
> Edit:  Just realized,  you get breakfast thrown in,  I pay extra for mine.



So without breakfast its 450.  That's crazy cheap EH.

I never eat a western breakfast unless I'm traveling and its comes with the room.

If I knew that I would of dropped the Breakfast and gone Thai as usual.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Yeah,  you don't have to book it online,  just rock up and pay at the counter.

----------


## terry57

After I arrived I had a few hours before dark so decided to leg it around a tad. Nakon Sawan is a rather large sort of town so without wheels I could only scratch the surface so that's what I did. Firstly I had to negotiate this sign that some brain surgeon had erected.   :Smile:  I mean a mentally challenged person would of come to the conclusion that to mount it a tad higher could be a good idea.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Now one would think someone would get some money out of this car by recycling.

----------


## terry57

Brand new Vespa's imported from Vietnam. I chatted with the owner and told me he must pay 200% import duty.  They where 96 K to buy.

----------


## terry57

I was feeling a tad hungry,  noticed a very large Big C up on the intersection, that's always a good place to view the locals and grab a bite in the food hall. Went up on the bridge to get a few shots.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Was up in that area myself the last few days. Here's a couple of pictures. Good thread. Nice one.

----------


## terry57

Phitsanoluk is a sleepy back water compared to this place, Nakhon Sawan its a major intersection to everywhere. I was quite surprised as I thought it would be a small place. Not to be, shes full on and had everything in this town.

----------


## terry57

Busy place this one. Had a nice feed and a good purve in Big C though. Also a Department store and Movie Theatre in there. The meeting place for the masses.

----------


## terry57

Thai Ocupational Health and safety at work again. Dudes welding on the bridge and check out all the Electrical wires and crap right on the hand Rail.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Here is another nice little ankle breaker for the unaware punter.

----------


## terry57

So I'm heading back to my Hotel passing near the park when I come across this suicide set up. This is here so the punters can hook into power their set up at night time, selling food and other assorted stuff. Check this lot out, Somchai has excelled with this one.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Nice big plug hanging down just lower enough for the kiddies to play with.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DBell

Another great thread I can't send to people because of ads for prostitutes in the forum banners.  :Sad:  (Can't guarantee they have an adblock).

----------


## thaimeme

Great stuff, Ter!

Keep 'em coming!

----------


## terry57

This has been done by someone who is suppost to know what he is doing because its wired straight into the nasty over head wires. I mean some tosser ain't just rigged it up, its been done by the power companies boys.

----------


## terry57

This is quite incredible really, Have a look at the lower bolt, Somchai has spliced the wires together screwed them down and then wrapped Electrical tape around them.
The friggin bolt is alive and sticking out unprotected. Awesome stuff EH.  :Smile:

----------


## DBell

When it comes to just not giving a fck, Thai workers are World leaders.  :Smile: 

Thing is, no one will ever reprimand them lest they lose face, so why give a fck when you don't have to.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Anyway, not to worry,  when the whole shit house goes up in Smoke the boys will come save your arse in this.  :Confused:   I mean, the last time I checked it was 2014.   :spam2:

----------


## terry57

Hey not to worry though, after you have been electrocuted you can bolt down to McDonald's and grab A big Mac and fries.   They have just spend six million quid on the worlds largest fukin sign.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

Hey, but before you get to McDonald's you need to negotiate the restaurant and clothes shops taking up the complete footpath. Silly me, I actually thought that they would at least leave 3 inches for us punters to walk down, But no, why do that when Lek can walk out into oncoming traffic.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

I've only been in Nakhon Sawan around 5 hours, I actually think I'm going to move here, I love all this mad shit, its what I love about Thailand. The whole country is actually totally fuked but incredibly good fun.  :Smile:  Anyway, time for a beer EH, I'm going in here for a coldie.

----------


## terry57

Happy days punters, lets have a few Chang's and a giggle Eh.

----------


## yortyiam

:Smile:  A very well earned beer too!! I had no idea what these places were like at all.  Have to agree with you Terry, without the crazy Thai mindset it would not be nearly as much fun . Good work fella.

----------


## Mr Lick

Wonderful insight of crazy Thai life there Terry, out of greens, maybe someone will oblige

----------


## terry57

I'm going to have to finish this thread later in the week, I'm going away for a few days.

But hey,  In the mean time go have a laugh in Nakhon Sawan , friggin brilliant place for a laugh.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## RPETER65

> Nice outside the Wat on the river.


There is a great noodle shop straight up the street

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Don't know who this cat was.


Butterfly on a night out at Nana Plaza...

----------


## mingmong

enjoyed it as usual Terry, Dam Vespa's are Double the price here in Oz! yet there twice the price of a scooter in Thailand 
reminds me of where I live in Northern Thailand....not just the Chang
er any photo's of Lek and Porn?

----------


## terry57

> There is a great noodle shop straight up the street


You mean this one, The famous " hanging Noodles " where the punters dangle their legs.

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by RPETER65
> 
> 
> 
> There is a great noodle shop straight up the street
> 
> 
> You mean this one, The famous " hanging Noodles " where the punters dangle their legs.


That is the one, great to sit there eating lunch and people watching.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I actually think I'm going to move here


Nice thread Tezza but I would think twice about moving there as the whole area often floods.

----------


## terry57

^
Don't worry LT, take an Atom bomb to get me out of Bangkok at the moment. 

Love the Big cities, always have.

----------


## terry57

I settled in Edited my pics for the day and killed these two Changs.

----------


## terry57

Before I entered the Pub I wanted to make a phone call but someone else was using it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Somchai the electrician pulls up with his well organized motor. If he wants that roll of cable that is buried at the bottom of that tray he could be there for the rest of his life looking for it.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Somchai knows that he'll never find it,  that's why he's got the pushbike,  to put the apprentice on it to run down to the shop to get another new roll,  which will eventually get thrown on top of the pile.

----------


## terry57

So I exit the pub,  outside my hotel is another example of the city's engineering prowess. This pole is connected to the overhead wires by a wrap cable and nothing securing it at the bottom. So drunk Somchai walks into and the whole lot is swinging in the wind. gota laugh EH.

----------


## terry57

They did think it through thou as they painted the bottom red and put a road cone in front of it.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Quite good work this EH. Nakhon Sawan. All happening here.

----------


## terry57

Spend two days here so today I was up and legging it around again.Good room this one.

----------


## terry57

A few pics of the area from the Hotel

----------


## terry57

Nice town this once away from that major highway.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Today my mission was to go to the Park, Sawan Has a very nice park so off I go to check it out. Funny place Sawan. Footpaths aren't for people.

----------


## terry57

Detoured through the new Tesco lotus come shopping center to grab a bite to eat and check out the local eye candy.

----------


## terry57

From there I had a nice view down into the Park. Larger than Lumpini in Bangkok. A real nice park this one.My hotel was just behind it.

----------


## terry57

So of I go to Sawan Park.

----------


## terry57

Entrance to the Park.

----------


## terry57

Decent Dragon this one.

----------


## terry57

This bird has scored a nice little nesting sight.

----------


## terry57

Nice view across the park.

----------


## terry57

Unlike Lumpini in Bangkok this is one huge lake with an Island in the middle. On the Island is restaurants and gathering areas. Very nice in the later afternoon.

----------


## terry57

So of I go to leg it around the Park, around 50 minutes to finish.

----------


## terry57

Nice in Here.

----------


## terry57

Bride and groom plus the assistant.

----------


## terry57

locals selling stuff.

----------


## terry57

Grab a bite to eat.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Any decent sized park in Thailand always has an out side Gym, brilliant stuff this if one likes to keep fit. Cost bugger all as well. Usually 200 Baht a month or 40 baht a time.

----------


## terry57

Within the park was Basket ball, tennis and other courts. Well set out.

----------


## terry57

Connected to the park was a small Fire Station. When I travel around Thailand I have seen some very well equipped stations with Modern machines, Bangkok especially. Out in the smaller towns I have seen machines that are present in Black and White re run movies.

----------


## terry57

So that's the park done and time to head off home.

----------


## terry57

These apartments Being right opposite the Park looked like a good choice.

----------


## terry57

Pass the Mini bikes.

----------


## terry57

Pass the Vespa Shop.

----------


## terry57

Next day it was time to head off to Lopburi. Jumped a lift in the Hotels blinged up Tuk Tuk.

----------


## terry57

Threw the Bag in the back and off we went.

----------


## terry57

I always travel by train if possible but the train to Lopburi did not leave until 4.30 PM. I decided to jump the Bus as its only a few hours down the road.

----------


## palexxxx

Terry,  did you go to the temple on the top of the hill overlooking Nakhon Sawan?

----------


## terry57

Jumped a Nakhon Chai Bus. Nice bus with shitter and safe driver, really nice trip down to Lopburi stopping off at many smaller towns on the way. Only a few people on the bus, felt like a private tour.

----------


## terry57

If you are going to catch a Bus this company is a very good option.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

> Terry,  did you go to the temple on the top of the hill overlooking Nakhon Sawan?


That temple is a very interesting stop and has a great view of the city and surrounding countryside. Highly recommended.

----------


## terry57

Nice bus, no people = Happy days.

----------


## terry57

> Terry,  did you go to the temple on the top of the hill overlooking Nakhon Sawan?



Nope, next time I will though.

On that note I quite enjoyed my time in Sawan, real nice feel to it, easy going. Away from that main highway it just cruised along.

----------


## terry57

All good on this bus, clean with a nice shitter.

----------


## terry57

So a few hours later we rock into Lopburi. Been here a few times before so it was just an over night stop and a giggle at Monkey city. This is " Planet of the Apes", the monkeys rule this city. If you have never been here before come have a gander at this joint.

----------


## terry57

Booked into the Nett Hotel.  Great spot for an over nighter, central location a few minutes away from the Train station and a good price at 400 Baht.

----------


## terry57

Mad place it is.

----------


## terry57

Monkeys do not give a toss. This is their town.

----------


## terry57

In the later afternoon thousands of monkeys descend on this feeding area. The locals dump bananas and food here, sends the monkeys into frenzy, quite a sight actually.

----------


## terry57

This ancient Monument is monkey Central. In the afternoon they descend here on mass. Their turf.

----------


## terry57

This guy was just hanging out with his mates.

----------


## terry57

Nice night market opposite the train station.

----------


## terry57

Pissed down for a few hours just after I arrived. This lady was toughing it out.

----------


## terry57

After a good nights sleep it was back to the train station to catch the 9.15 AM local back to Bangkok. Short trip this, under two hours.

----------


## terry57

Nice little station in Lopburi and a great town to spend a few days, lots to see.

----------


## terry57

Here come the train.

----------


## terry57

Big Mamma hawking her wares.

----------


## terry57

I realize I'm a strange looking white dude but young Thai kids can't seem to work me out. Cant blame them really.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

I exited the Train At Don Muang airport station and caught the A1 bus to Mo Chit BTS. Took the BTS all the way through to Sala Dang BTS and walked ten minutes to home. All to easy after a brilliant week on the road enjoying Thailand. Enjoyed a nice Cappuccino and checked out my pics.

----------


## terry57

And on that note. I hope you enjoyed my little trip. " Thank you very much" .

----------


## Sumocakewalk

Thanks for sharing your photos and adventures in central Thailand.

I also want to mention a spot worth checking out just a short distance from the train station in Lopburi. At the nearby roundabout, there is a small old temple in the middle called Phra Kal Shrine. The monkeys like to hang out at this spot and about a year ago a small swimming pool was built for them under the trees. It's great fun to go there during the day and watch the monkeys doing what they do best - monkeying around and enjoying a dip for heat relief. They love to dive in from the trees and the rope suspended overhead.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I hear people can have trouble with the monkeys in Lopburi...If they decide they want something from you, and you fight back, you can get swarmed by the little fcks...

Anybody?...

----------


## Sumocakewalk

^
You do have to be careful with them trying to grab objects from you. One time I was sitting on the steps of one of the old temples having a beer with a friend, and a monkey came up from behind and tried to grab my eyeglasses. I was able to hang onto them but he got away with one of the plastic ear tabs. I got irked and went after the thief, which seemed a bit taken back by my return of aggression. He climbed up a low scaffold and tried to stay out of arm's reach. No other monkeys came to his aid though, so maybe they didn't like that particular one.

I went to a local eyeglass shop and explained what happened. They chuckled and replaced the ear tabs on my eyeglasses at no charge.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^You may have been lucky...Cheers for that story...

----------


## withnallstoke

> a monkey came up from behind and tried to grab my eyeglasses.


Maybe the monkey needed them.

So he could see.

To do.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

^
the little tramp made quite a spectacle of himself as a failed thief

----------


## naptownmike

Looks like a great trip. Thanks for the pics and report. I have to get out by train more often when I'm in Thailand the wife's not to hot on it though.

----------


## terry57

I've traveled every train line in Thailand, done sleeper trains and done many local trains traveling slowly stopping off in many towns.

Brilliant way to travel, one gets to interact with the locals and see the countryside. 

Very cheap as well.  I will only jump a bus as a last resort. 

I've just bought myself a Garmin Nuvi 55 GPS,  it will be getting a good work out over the coming years.

----------


## Bower

Very entertaing, very informative, Thanks Terry.

As others have said, shame i cant put a link for to others to see it and the forum, whore adds put a stop to that.

----------


## terry57

^

Yep, those adds do restrict this forum a Tad.

----------


## mingmong

thank Terry, enjoyed the posts, Ive done the trains and road trips. any chance of some eye candy? you know, cant keep it all to ones self...

----------

